# 84 300zx non turbo...yet



## jcbrown24 (Mar 27, 2008)

ive just purchased my first 300zx and i already have a turbo but what kind of intercooler should i use? top mount or front? Also what other parts do i need?
i used to drive a honda that i wanted to put my turbo in but i needed to chip the ecu and run a engine management...Will i need to with this car aswell?


----------



## Driftee (Jul 2, 2008)

*hmmm*

any N/A to trubo modification you'll probably want to chip the ECU. 
And I would go with a front mount personally, keeps it cooler unless you want to put a scoop on your hood to get air through the cooler. I'm runnin my 87' 300zx Turbo without a intercooler, and it's a T3 unit and runnin at 7psi. But don't listen to me cuz my cars overheating right now due to a bad thermostat and or radiator... just got a heat gun tonight so I'll find that out tomorrow.


But in my opinion...
-chip ecu (cost a bit but you'll atleast you'll have more control of what you want. I just got my z not to long ago and quickly learned most of the engine is controlled by the computer.)
-front mount W/ two electric-fans on radiator.(you can never go wrong with a front mount, but I'd suggest gettin two fans on the radiator depending on how hot a climate you live in to keep it runnin cool if you plan on extensive. racing.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

jcbrown24 said:


> ive just purchased my first 300zx and i already have a turbo but what kind of intercooler should i use? top mount or front? Also what other parts do i need?
> i used to drive a honda that i wanted to put my turbo in but i needed to chip the ecu and run a engine management...Will i need to with this car aswell?


So is your car a turbo or not? You either have a turbo (in which case, the ECU already handles the larger injectors) or you don't.

If you have an NA and want to turbocharge it, read:
Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.com


----------

